# Graphic Design in Dubai



## kris.mcr (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi 
I am still at college and only 18 but would like to move to Dubai in the future, so i was wondering what the graphic design industy is like in Dubai?

Will i have to speak good arabic to secure a job? 

Is a university degree essential or will i be ok with just a btec in graphic design (which is equivalent to a levels)?

And any other advice or information would be great 

Thanks


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Graphic design is generally woeful here for a number of reasons. Sorry to be blunt but as a new graduate I can't see a position here in Dubai for you. A large percentage of 'designers' here are low paid workers ripping designs off template websites (at best) or submitting 10 year old photoshop tutorials as their own work. 

There are a handful of companies that have to compete on a global scale so use design studios that can produce to that calibre. However, they are few and will probably only bring out middleweight designers with a good few years work experience behind them. 

Some might offer internships (something I personally disagree with and should be avoided) but it's highly unlikely they'll pay for your flight, visa, accomodation etc.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. My own personal advice - go and get a good university degree, not just the first uni that accepts you but one that properly invests in their creative courses. I know how much of a financial burden this is, in this day and age but it's essential if you are serious and highlights the seriousness of choosing the right uni.

Alternatively see if there are companies or studios that will take you on as a junior in the UK and then put you through part time education. Just beware that you don't fall into a rut of pasting up templates and doing endless banners and buttons.

Best of luck.


----------

